# Brine for steaks?



## jncastillo87 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have always heard of people using brines for several diff. birds and cuts of meat ... but I have never heard or seen anyone brine say .... a NY strip or something like that ... anyone here ever tried it ??? Could this be a way to make a sirloin or cheaper cut of meat more juicy and tender ????


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd say no- beef gets cooked to a much lower temperature than poultry does, so it has less time to lose it's moisture. What we know as "steak" has enough internal fat that brining is unnecessary, cheaper cuts benefit more from low and slow cooking. My experiment was to take a fat chuck roast (talk about cheap meat), and roast it at 225 until it reached 115 on the internal thermo. Let it rest and it'll climb to 130. Then eat it. The natural tenderizing enzymes are destroyed at 122 deg., so the more cooking you can do with the meat below that temp the better.**




** These are the things you learn when you read too much...


----------



## jncastillo87 (Dec 17, 2008)

I see .. thanks for the input man


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Brining would give a corned beef type flavor to the steak which is probably not what you are after. A marinade with some acid/fat and your choice of herbs can help somewhat. With sirloin I never have a problem of it being dry but I like my steaks seared on the outside and barely warm in the middle :lol: If you are cooking steak to well done that can toughen ad dry it out.


----------

